# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Fattura per Campioni Omaggio

## xd1976

Una società deve consegnare ad un cliente dei prodotti aventi natura di campione
Premesso che si tratta di n° 3 prodotti di non modico valore mi chiedo come regolarmi contabilmente e in merito allemissione di una fattura.
Emetto fattura con dicitura imponibile 100 cui applico sconto di pari importo rendendolo 0?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Una società deve consegnare ad un cliente dei prodotti aventi natura di campione
> Premesso che si tratta di n° 3 prodotti di non modico valore mi chiedo come regolarmi contabilmente e in merito allemissione di una fattura.
> Emetto fattura con dicitura imponibile 100 cui applico sconto di pari importo rendendolo 0?

  
La norma esenta da fatturazione solo la cessione di campioni gratuiti di modico valore appostamente contrassegnati.
Non hai alternative. 
ciao

----------


## xd1976

grazie 
ti riferisci ai casi previsti dallart. 2 comma 3 lettera D del DPR 633/1972 giusto? 
quindi fattura ad imponibile 100 con omaggio sempre 100 e quindi totale 0..confermi :-) ? 
e con l'IVA
l'omaggio lo faccio seguire al cod. Iva dell'imponibile o c'entra qlc qnt riportato tra i casi previsti dallart. 18 comma 3 sempre del DPR 633/1972 ? 
grazie mille 
(c'è una particolare dicitura da apporre a fatture di qst tipo per omaggi e/o campioni?)

----------


## danilo sciuto

Esatto; fattura ad imponibile 100 con omaggio sempre 100 e totale 0. 
L'IVA va applicata ad aliquota piena sull'imponibile. 
Nessuna particolare dicitura da apporre in fatture di questo tipo. 
ciao     

> quindi fattura ad imponibile 100 con omaggio sempre 100 e quindi totale 0..confermi :-) ? 
> e con l'IVA
> l'omaggio lo faccio seguire al cod. Iva dell'imponibile o c'entra qlc qnt riportato tra i casi previsti dallart. 18 comma 3 sempre del DPR 633/1972 ? 
> grazie mille 
> (c'è una particolare dicitura da apporre a fatture di qst tipo per omaggi e/o campioni?)

----------


## meccanico

> Una società deve consegnare ad un cliente dei prodotti aventi natura di campione
> Premesso che si tratta di n° 3 prodotti di non modico valore mi chiedo come regolarmi contabilmente e in merito allemissione di una fattura.
> Emetto fattura con dicitura imponibile 100 cui applico sconto di pari importo rendendolo 0?

  Tu devi fare fattura, fuor di dubbio, anche se il "modico valore" ha un significato molto relativo.
Tra l'altro se in fattura metti 100 con IVA al 20% ti addebiti 20 di debiti Vs l'erario (per l'Iva di vendita, appunto) e nella riga sotto applica uno sconto cassa per l'intero valore dell'imponibile + Iva, cioè 100.
Se analizzi questa scrittura avrai si, effetto nullo sull'operazione finanziaria accendi un debito Iva per 20, accrediti il c/ricavi per 80 e addebiti il c/sconti-abbuoni che sono conti economici.
Io valuterei l'entità di questi "modici valori" dei Campioni (di cui non conosco il valore) prima di emettere fattura.

----------


## xd1976

ma se con l'omaggio annullo l'imponibile...mi annullo anche IVA no? 
sennò in quale altro modo posso far uscire la merce senza passare per la contabilità ma movimentando il magazzino? :Confused:

----------


## xd1976

cercando un p&#242; ho trovato dei riferimenti e sembra che appunto io debba emettere fattura optando o meno per la rivalsa dell'IVA
si porr&#224; infatti la dicitura “Cessione gratuita ex art. 2 Dpr 633/72 con obbligo di rivalsa ex art. 18 Dpr 633/72” con rinuncia alla rivalsa dell'Iva sulla fattura si porr&#224; la dicitura “cessione gratuita ex art. 2 Dpr 633/72 senza obbligo di rivalsa ex art. 18 Dpr 633/72  
Questo &#232; per&#242; un problema perch&#232; si tratta di campioni gratuiti...e quindi dovrei rinunciare alla rivalsa dell'iva 
che faccio? abbasso l'imponibile? :Confused:

----------


## xd1976

avendo il prodotto un valore modico (inferiore alle vecchie 50mila lire) credo di poterlo inquadrare nella fattispecie dell'art. 2 comma 3 lett d del dpr 633 e quindi non si tratta di vendita
Uno dei requisiti è la dicitura indelebile : campione omaggio etc etc
qst deve essere sul prodotto o può essere riportata anche sulla scatola? magari sul codice a barra di fatto annullandolo? :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Una società deve consegnare ad un cliente dei prodotti aventi natura di campione Premesso che si tratta di n° 3 prodotti di *non modico* valore mi chiedo come regolarmi contabilmente e in merito allemissione di una fattura.
> Emetto fattura con dicitura imponibile 100 cui applico sconto di pari importo rendendolo 0?

   

> *avendo il prodotto un valore modico* (inferiore alle vecchie 50mila lire) credo di poterlo inquadrare nella fattispecie dell'art. 2 comma 3 lett d del dpr 633 e quindi non si tratta di vendita
> Uno dei requisiti è la dicitura indelebile : campione omaggio etc etc
> qst deve essere sul prodotto o può essere riportata anche sulla scatola? magari sul codice a barra di fatto annullandolo?

  La chiarezza è tutto ..... 
Ma questi campioni hanno o non hanno un valore modico ?
Prima hai detto no, ora hai detto sì ....  :Mad:

----------


## meccanico

> ma se con l'omaggio annullo l'imponibile...mi annullo anche IVA no? 
> sennò in quale altro modo posso far uscire la merce senza passare per la contabilità ma movimentando il magazzino?

  Se stai regalando merce inventariata (quindi non omaggi per te, quindi non campioni) devi emettere fattura per forza. Allora non sono Valori di poco conto...

----------


## xd1976

chiedo scusa per la diversità dei dati riportati.....
erano di modico valore
grazie ancora e scusatemi :Smile:

----------


## fafo77

> chiedo scusa per la diversità dei dati riportati.....
> erano di modico valore
> grazie ancora e scusatemi

  Forse è un pò vecchio ma guardate questa pagina internet (http://www.integra-online.it/images/...allegato_1.pdf) di seguito anche incollata:  *IL QUESITO*
“Un ns. fornitore ci ha consegnato un espositore in omaggio e ci ha fatto la relativa fattura con imponibile e IVA al 20% per un totale di € 267,72 e nella descrizione la fattura riporta la dicitura "campioni gratuiti". Noi l'abbiamo registrata come una normale fattura e quindi il conto del fornitore mi rimane aperto per il totale della fattura. Ora il fornitore esige il pagamento dell'IVA che lui ha versato all'Erario e che noi abbiamo detratto. Siamo tenuti a pagare? E la ns. registrazione è corretta? Come si può chiudere il debito verso il fornitore?”  *LA RISPOSTA*
L’art. 2, comma 3, lettera d) del DPR 633/1972 prevede che non siano considerate cessioni di beni e quindi non soggette ad IVA “le cessioni di campioni gratuiti di modico valore appositamente contrassegnati”.
Per l’esclusione dall’imposta devono sussistere pertanto le seguenti condizioni:
1) non deve essere previsto alcun corrispettivo;
2) il valore intrinseco e commerciale del campione ceduto deve essere "modico”;
3) il campione ceduto deve essere appositamente contrassegnato in maniera indelebile.
La condizione del “modico valore“, che risulta non determinato quantitativamente, deve far riferimento agli usi commerciali restando comunque esclusi dall’agevolazione i beni di valore significativo (Ris. 430288 del 30.7.1991 e Ris. 430047 del 7.2.1991). Il termine “modico” in sostanza deve essere correlato al valore ed alla tipologia dei beni oggetto del campione ed al costo unitario dei beni stessi.
Poiché nel quesito posto l’operazione di cessione del campione gratuito è stata assoggettata ad IVA si ritiene non sussistente il requisito del modico valore (€ 267,72 IVA compresa).
Di conseguenza ed in considerazione anche del fatto che è stata detratta l’IVA esposta in fattura, codesta società è tenuta al pagamento dell’imposta al proprio fornitore.
In relazione alle registrazioni contabili la chiusura del conto del fornitore si ottiene rilevando in contropartita il movimento finanziario per il pagamento dell’IVA ed il componente positivo di reddito rappresentato dal valore del campione gratuito: 
Debiti v/fornitori a diversi----------                  223,10 Debiti v/fornitori a Campioni gratuiti----------44,62 Debiti v/fornitori a Cassa------------------                                    267,72

----------


## fafo77

A questo punto io mi chiedo e se uno devi inviarli all'estero (intra o meno) come si deve comportare, è ancora valido quanto indicato alla pagina internet http://www.mglobale.it/Internazional...i_allestero.kl??
Credo di si visto anche quanto riportato da Italia Oggi: http://www.fisconelmondo.it/files/u1...0090831-06.pdf  
Il sunto della pagina, al di là di quanto previsto per il modico valore, ex _Risoluzione 83 del 2003_, è:  *ESPORTAZIONI*
In assenza di un obbligo di emissione della fattura, trattandosi di operazioni escluse dal campo di applicazione dell'IVA, per l'impresa residente che invia in paesi extracomunitari i campioni commerciali sarà sufficiente presentare in dogana una lista valorizzata, su propria carta intestata, con l'indicazione dei beni, della loro quantità e del relativo valore normale, oltre all'annotazione che gli stessi costituiscono campioni gratuiti, appositamente contrassegnati, non destinati alla vendita. 
Ai fini dell'espletamento delle formalità doganali si è preferito citare la "lista valorizzata" piuttosto che la "fattura pro-forma", considerato che di quest'ultima non esiste una nozione prevista dalla normativa vigente e che il suo uso è stato espressamente escluso dalla stessa Amministrazione finanziaria con Nota del 6 maggio 1997, n. 1248 del Dipartimento delle dogane e delle imposte indirette. 
Devono, inoltre, essere assolti tutti i normali adempimenti in materia di documenti di trasporto e di accompagnamento i quali, oltre a "certificare" la natura dei beni (campioni gratuiti non destinati alla vendita), servono a documentarne il trasferimento all'estero ed a giustificare le annotazioni di carico e scarico del magazzino.
Tali documenti, inoltre, sono idonei a fornire la prova della movimentazione dei beni in assenza di corrispettivo, allo scopo di evitare la presunzione di cessione degli stessi ai fini fiscali.  *TRASFERIMENTI IN AMBITO COMUNITARIO*
Anche per gli invii di campioni in Stati membri dell'Unione europea valgono le considerazioni di base svolte in merito alla normativa interna ed in tema di esportazioni, trattandosi di operazioni fuori campo IVA che non configurano cessioni intracomunitarie.
In assenza di un corrispettivo ed in presenza di campioni gratuiti non costituenti cessioni rilevanti ai fini IVA ai sensi dell'art. 2, comma 3, lett. d), del D.P.R. n. 633/1972, i relativi trasferimenti, quindi, non devono essere riepilogati nei modelli Intrastat delle cessioni. 
In tal senso si è espresso anche il Ministero delle Finanze che, nella circolare n. 13 del 23 febbraio 1994, diramata a commento della nuova normativa intracomunitaria, specifica, nel paragrafo n. 15.1 che, per i campioni omaggio ed i beni ceduti gratuitamente, "gli elenchi riepilogativi non devono essere presentati neppure agli effetti statistici".
Per quanto concerne i documenti di trasporto o di consegna valgono, inoltre, le considerazioni già svolte in tema di esportazioni.

----------

